# Lacrosse



## RNuno (17 Jan 2009 às 16:42)

Boa tarde...
Apesar de não andar a "escrever" sou um frequentador assidúo do site. Gostaria de ser esclarecido acerca das estações Lacrosse (em particular do modelo ws-2355).
1-Nas estações Lacrosse não é neccesisario orientar o anemómetro? 
2-Estas estações são fiaveis?
 Desde ja agradeço a ajuda

P.S: parabens pela reportagem transmitida pela SIC


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

boas

não compres lacrosse .

Oregon ou Davis e já com ligação a Internet para depois não estar a vender uma para comprar outra logo a seguir.

abraços


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> não compres lacrosse .
> 
> ...



Eu já tive uma LaCrosse, mas decidi vendê-la para comprar uma estação de outra marca, uma que tivesse ligação ao PC. Tudo porque a LaCrosse que eu tinha era a WS1600 e não dava nem dá para fazer isso. 

Tirando isso fica aqui a minha opinião pessoal, nos dois meses que tive a LaCrosse, gostei do seu desempenho e nunca me deu problemas.


----------



## RNuno (17 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

Obrigado pelas rapidas respostas...se calhar vou aguardar mais um tempo...
Alguem conhece um site (europeu) onde se vendam Davis "baratas"?


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2009 às 19:12)

Conheço o Ebay, lá *penso* que podes mandar vir estações da Davis sem ser dos EUA. Penso (nao tenho a certeza ) que noutros países da Europa também podes encontrar estações dessas.


----------



## RNuno (17 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Uma vez mais, obrigado...se calhar vou dar uma vista de olhos pelo ebay...ja ouvi dizer que se fazem bons negocios...pode ser que tenha sorte


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Eu tenho uma Lacrosse WS2357 e até que estou satisfeito com ela: tem dados bastante credíveis de pressão e temperatura, bem como precipitação.

Agora o vento nem tanto mas isso é devido à localização do anemómetro.

Escolhi a La Crosse apenas por uma questão de €€€...


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Eu tenho uma estação ws3650 que ao fim do primeiro dia de a ter recebido mandei-a para o arranjo.

Testei os sensores e deixei-os ficar em cima da mesa. Mais tarde peguei num aspirador cujo fio estava enrolado no do transformador da estação e pufff...
Fundi a iluminação o ecrã tactil.
Ainda não veio do arranjo.Já passaram 19 dias, deve estar quase a chegar


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

RNuno disse:


> Obrigado pelas rapidas respostas...se calhar vou aguardar mais um tempo...
> *Alguem conhece um site (europeu) onde se vendam Davis "baratas"?  *





Aqui tens Davis _"baratas"_ 

http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-w...200.htmleDestination_&Sender==ReloadeSender_&


e pagas só 10€ de portes 


Também tens neste site a Oregon WMR200, não é uma Davis mas já dá alguma "pica"


----------



## RNuno (19 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

obrigados a todos...têm sido uma grande ajuda.
Agora so tenho de me decidir e ver quanto posso gastar


----------

